

Jessica Alba startup The Honest Co. raises $70M - thematt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/27/honest-co-jessica-albas-e-commerce-startup-has-raised-a-70m-series-c/

======
aspir
This isn't related to this post in particular (congrats to the Honest Co.
team), but I think HN would be a better place without constantly cross-posting
funding announcements.

~~~
untog
But where else would we post our thinly-veiled plugs as compliments?

"I've known Jessica since we bumped into each other in a co-working space five
years ago. Literally haven't spoken since that day, but I always knew her and
her team were destined for great things. So congratulations to an amazing
team, I hope my startup ThingStuff (www.thingstuff.com) will be as successful
as them!

P.S. Jessica if you are ever in the San Francisco area, we need to catch up!"

~~~
swasheck
you should copyright that and start your own thinly-veiled-plugs-as-
compliments startup template generator written in
python|rails|scala|go|clojure. veild.us?

~~~
reinhardt
veiledthin.ly

~~~
swasheck
thanks. i clearly need to brush up on my designer domain names.

------
jgalt212
duh

[http://www.businessinsider.com/attractive-people-are-more-
su...](http://www.businessinsider.com/attractive-people-are-more-
successful-2012-9)

